# Adjusting Toilet Flange height



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would the new floor be lower and not the same height?
If there's a crawl space or basement below just cut the pipe and pull out the whole flange and tail piece, when you go to put it back cut off some of the pie and use a hubless connecter to connect the two pieces. 
It's easer to replace a subfloor anyway with the flange out of the way and the flange needs to be sitting on top of the subfloor.
Just make a note of the distance from each wall to the center of the pipe so you can use a hole saw to make a new hole once the subfloors in.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Kind of like Joe said. I had to raise my flange after a ceramic floor install. I had easy access to 3" drain in basement. Cut 3", removed old flange. After tile installed I used a new flange, a long sweep elbow and a repair coupling.

I attached a few photos of my situation. Four of the five are taken in basement looking upwards to bath subfloor.

How about a few photos of your setup then maybe someone can give better advice.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> Kind of like Joe said. I had to raise my flange after a ceramic floor install. I had easy access to 3" drain in basement. Cut 3", removed old flange. After tile installed I used a new flange, a long sweep elbow and a repair coupling.
> 
> I attached a few photos of my situation. Four of the five are taken in basement looking upwards to bath subfloor.
> 
> How about a few photos of your setup then maybe someone can give better advice.


Why is your tank water supply coming up through the floor and not through the wall?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

picflight said:


> Why is your tank water supply coming up through the floor and not through the wall?


Because thats where the hole is and just so happens thats the same spot the 1/2 copper supply starts its upward turn.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

hammerlane said:


> Because thats where the hole is and just so happens thats the same spot the 1/2 copper supply starts its upward turn.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Nice. Why do people think water lines need to stub out walls anyways


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> Nice. Why do people think water lines need to stub out walls anyways


Because they are cleaner installs!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Because they are cleaner installs!


Nawh!!!

Toe-may-toe/toe-mah-toe.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

picflight said:


> Because they are cleaner installs!


It may look cleaner to you but when you buy extra elbows and brackets for every fixture, it sure adds up :wink:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

why do you think they make straight and angle stops....


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> why do you think they make straight and angle stops....


 
Good point Ben


----------



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

I have never seen a supply for a toilet come out from a wall, always on the floor, maybe its a regional thing? I am no plumber

Regards


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine come through the wall and I wish it was through the floor. I had a frikn drop ear in the wall start leaking and flood the walk in closet in the bathroom and part of the kitchen.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> * I had a frikn drop ear in the wall start leaking* and flood the walk in closet in the bathroom and part of the kitchen.


Drop ear on a toilet supply connection ???


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

last time I used one was for the shower, but .....:confused1:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If there's a water supply in the wall for a shower or sink, I feed the toilet from the wall. If the supply line is down below, I feed up through the floor!


----------

